# Up at 5am...for a Rotary???



## Burty (Oct 13, 2017)

The only people who get up earlier than Car Booters are Apple fanboys....but only just! These days it seems you have to get to a Boot Sale so early that you might as well have gone the night before. Still it is Saturday and the early bird catches the Rotary. I always look out for Rotary, Avia etc etc at Boot Sales because in the past I have seen them as a good source of ETA and AS parts, but the prices paid for them on Ebay is steadily increasing. Usually bought for well under £30, I now see them fetching £50-100...whats next Montine of Switzerland?

£2 paid and 2 hours spent leisurely cleaning and oiling and I have a fairly decent watch on my wrist just in time for lunch. AS 1900 17 Jewels Circa 1970?


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Burty said:


> The only people who get up earlier than Car Booters are Apple fanboys....but only just! These days it seems you have to get to a Boot Sale so early that you might as well have gone the night before. Still it is Saturday and the early bird catches the Rotary. I always look out for Rotary, Avia etc etc at Boot Sales because in the past I have seen them as a good source of ETA and AS parts, but the prices paid for them on Ebay is steadily increasing. Usually bought for well under £30, I now see them fetching £50-100...whats next Montine of Switzerland?
> 
> £2 paid and 2 hours spent leisurely cleaning and oiling and I have a fairly decent watch on my wrist just in time for lunch. AS 1900 17 Jewels Circa 1970?


 Well done that man...... :thumbs_up:

P.S. I will offer you a 100% profit on your purchase.......cash of course :biggrin:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Nice clean Rotary wind-up: what's not to like and a bargain at £2. I have found that the simple gold-plated mechanical watches are still a source of bargains, and can turn up some interesting quality names.

I remember that when I got married in 1983, I wanted a Rotary, and still had a choice of two or three Rotary mechanical watches in the jeweller's shop I went to - all gold-plated with nice simple dials. I can't remember how much they were now but the one I chose lasted a good few years.


----------



## Burty (Oct 13, 2017)

I think they have always been an affordable watch and usually discarded when they required servicing which probably couldn't be justified in those days with cheap digital watches just around the corner. This one had a seized friction wheel on the third wheel so possibly not run for many years.

I was 9 in 83 and had a Timex but I really wanted an Omega Polaris after seeing one in a magazine.


----------



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

2 quid, what's not to like. I think Rotary have some nice watches, I think they wear well and you must be pleased with that, Id be chuffed :thumbsup:


----------



## Burty (Oct 13, 2017)

How about this one then from this morning ..... £1 .....

Its pretty filthy tho and I am so tired from the early starts


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

A very nice find, I just hope too many people don't learn to appreciate them and push prices up. :thumbsup:

I have a few ranging from the 1930's to the 70's excellent.

Your one doesn't seem to have seen much wear.


----------



## Burty (Oct 13, 2017)

It was worn, I replaced the crown...but surprisingly unmarked, an Office Worker perhaps. I have seen Rotary watches on Apollo Straps before but this could well be a later replacement. I think prices for all makes are now beginning to rise, I have noticed a huge % rise on Ebay for almost everything and local auctions that are using thesaleroom.com are no longer places for bargains. I guess that with most brands shifting into the so called luxury market with prices that are hard to justify, it makes sense that prices for vintage watches will also rise as demand increases.

Thats why I am going to car boot sales...which I absolutely hate...there is always that chance of a bargain!


----------



## mtysox (May 15, 2016)

Definitely a case of the early bird catches the worm! :thumbsup:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Absolutely stunning watch!!

I like the Avia too! :thumbsup:

John


----------



## Burty (Oct 13, 2017)

Avia cleaned and oiled but hairspring appears to be a replacement and the regulator pin was bent....I think it has slipped a little on the staff. Looking through my spares I find two more AS1187s and discover one is also a refit and one is factory. I can live with +25 seconds and 1.5 balance error but when I get a chance I will strip and restaff one of my spares with the factory spring and see if I can improve it.


----------



## flaxman (Dec 14, 2010)

I like Rotary as they are still relatively affordable and have some quality in them.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I bought a few watches from the bootsale years ago for a quid each, One was this IWC, It's scvruffy inside (Rusty too!!) but even to this day it springs in to life when wound!!

I think it's an 89cal movement..










It came on the nastiest strap you cound ever imagine!! :huh:










I reckon this has been left without a crystal for some time to accumilate this amount of 'Wabi' :yes: (Redial would be needed and new hands!!)










By the way, It's almost ten to six with the watch, The longer hand is the hour hand!! :laugh:

John


----------

